# Turkey vultures



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I never realized how huge turkey vultures are. Usually I see black vultures in Florida and at the Coopersville dump.

These two were pecking away at a dead woodchuck as I was looking for a spot to fish in northern West Virginia. They barely hopped off the road as I approached.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

It was hard to get the above shot in focus as I drove past.

However, this urban vulture was much easier to shoot up close...as it hoped for a bread crumb or french fry. :lol:


----------

